# Gol di Cristiano Ronaldo Juve - Real Madrid. Rovesciata. Video.



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Gol incredibile segnato da Cristiano Ronaldo in Juventus - Real Madrid del 3 aprile 2018. Il portoghese ha messo a segno una rete fantastica, con una super rovesciata.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)




----------



## bmb (3 Aprile 2018)

La rovesciata più bella mai vista da Milan Goteborg


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Giocatore infinito. Fare classifiche è impossibile, ma merita di stare quantomeno tra i migliori 5 di sempre.


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol incredibile segnato da Cristiano Ronaldo in Juventus - Real Madrid del 3 aprile 2018. Il portoghese ha messo a segno una rete fantastica, con una super rovesciata.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Onore al più grande giocatore di tutti i tempi, non c'è Maradona o Pelè che tenga.


----------



## Djerry (3 Aprile 2018)

Onore, sperando non si offenda nessuno nella rivalità, anche agli applausi che gli hanno rivolto i tifosi bianconeri.

Sono i migliori momenti di sport.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>


È assolutamente mostruoso,non ci sono parole.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2018)

Come dico sempre, probabilmente non è in assoluto il miglior giocatore della storia, ma è sicuramente il più grande killer da area di rigore che si sia mai visto su un campo da calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Giocatore infinito. Fare classifiche è impossibile, ma merita di stare quantomeno tra i migliori 5 di sempre.


Ma no, a Pelao, a Maracoca e al Ronaldo vero gli lustra gli scarpini


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> La rovesciata più bella mai vista da Milan Goteborg


Un gol fantastico... ma la più bella per me resta quella di Ibra contro l’Inghilterra. Oppure non va contata come rovesciata quella?


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma no, a Pelao, a Maracoca e al Ronaldo vero gli lustra gli scarpini



Faccio mea culpa per averlo sottovalutato per anni. 
Come talento non sarà il più forte di sempre, ma la carriera che ha avuto lui, a livello di longevità e di successi individuali e di squadra, considerando la difficoltà nello stare sempre al top nel calcio moderno e la sua bravura nel reinventarsi continuamente come ruolo e stile di gioco, è il numero uno indiscusso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Faccio mea culpa per averlo sottovalutato per anni.
> Come talento non sarà il più forte di sempre, ma la carriera che ha avuto lui, a livello di longevità e di successi individuali e di squadra, considerando la difficoltà nello stare sempre al top nel calcio moderno e la sua bravura nel reinventarsi continuamente come ruolo e stile di gioco, è il numero uno indiscusso.


Ma al di là di questo, avere Ronaldo in campo ti cambia letteralmente la partita; con lui parti sempre 11/2-0 avanti. Giocatori così non si possono mettere alle spalle di nessuno.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2018)

Ha imparato da Mangiukic... si vede che fargli da sostituto gli ha fatto bene


----------



## Snake (4 Aprile 2018)

gesto atletico prima che tecnico fuori dal mondo, leggo che ha staccato 2.30 da terra, a 33 anni.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma no, a Pelao, a Maracoca e al Ronaldo vero gli lustra gli scarpini



Anche al nano blaugrana


----------



## fra29 (4 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> La rovesciata più bella mai vista da Milan Goteborg



La faccia incredula di Barzagli e Zidane vale più di mille parole..
Gesto tecnico e fisico (Kalinic nemmeno di testa arriva lassù) clamoroso..


----------



## Heaven (4 Aprile 2018)

1. Messi
2. Ronaldo
3. Maradona


È un eresia pensarlo?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol incredibile segnato da Cristiano Ronaldo in Juventus - Real Madrid del 3 aprile 2018. Il portoghese ha messo a segno una rete fantastica, con una super rovesciata.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



E' solo assurdo pensare di arrivare lassù, lui ci arriva, l'impatta perfettamente e la mette a fil di palo con una potenza disumana.
Gesto tecnico perfetto perchè unico possibile nella circostanza per poter calciare verso la porta in quanto la palla era dietro rispetto a lui e a mezza altezza.


----------



## davoreb (4 Aprile 2018)

Giocatore fantastico che ho imparato ad apprezzare negli ultimi anni. 

Penso che se la gioca con MVB che purtroppo ha smesso a 27 anni come miglior centroavanti della storia (questo è il suo ruolo da almeno due/tre anni).


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> La rovesciata più bella mai vista da Milan Goteborg



1 quella
2 questa di ronaldo
3 quella di rivaldo
4 quella di bressan

a memoria direi queste


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> 1. Messi
> 2. Ronaldo
> 3. Maradona
> 
> ...



Si. Maradona è inarrivabile x chiunque, pure per Messi e CR7


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> La rovesciata più bella mai vista da Milan Goteborg



Da milanista, ma oggettivamente questa è un gesto atletico e tecnico superiore
- Innanzitutto iniziamo dai rivali, credo la Juve e Buffon siano ben altra cosa rispetto al goteborg e al buon ravelli..
- Poi lo stacco, credo Ronaldo impatti il pallone almeno 1 metro più in alto
- La rovesciata di Van Basten inoltre non è perfetta, la schiaccia troppo e il pallone rimbalza anche a terra (infatti per me il portiere poteva pararla) quella di CR7 è letteralmente imparabile

Non ho mai visto un gol simile


----------



## 7vinte (4 Aprile 2018)

Fenomeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Poche volte sono rimasto ammutolito da un gol, ieri è stata una di quelle volte

Una rete impressionante, ci ho messo almeno 5 secondi a realizzare che era dentro e come l'aveva presa..

Non ho mai visto una rovesciata eseguita in modo migliore, a quell'altezza e con quella potenza

Mi sa che è ora di pensionare Carlo Parola


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 1 quella
> 2 questa di ronaldo
> 3 quella di rivaldo
> 4 quella di bressan
> ...


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Aprile 2018)

Non dimentichiamo le rovesciate di Djorkaeff contro la Roma e quella di Pasquale Luiso contro di noi...
Ma per me la più bella resta quella di Ibra da 40 metri.


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Aprile 2018)

Poco da dire, quello di ieri di Ronaldo è uno di quei gol che resteranno nella memoria e lo useranno in mille trasmissioni, video, ecc. Inutile per me stilare una classifica delle migliori rovesciate, troppo personale e anche troppo difficile mettersi d'accordo anche solo sugli elementi da tenere in considerazione.


----------



## PoloNegativo (4 Aprile 2018)

Secondo me si sta esagerando. Il gol è molto bello, ma non è roba di estrema rarità... Ciò che impressiona è che la firma sia di Cristiano Ronaldo, che gol di questa difficoltà non li fa per caso, o una volta ogni tanto. Con questo gol ha dimostrato ancora una volta che giocatore è, e l'applauso non è rivolto esclusivamente al gol, che se fosse stato eseguito da un Benzema, probabilmente non ci sarebbe stato, ma a Ronaldo, che ha portato nello Stadium il sublime.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Secondo me si sta esagerando.* Il gol è molto bello, ma non è roba di estrema rarità*... Ciò che impressiona è che la firma è di Cristiano Ronaldo, che gol di questa difficoltà non li fa per caso, o una volta ogni tanto. Con questo gol ha dimostrato ancora una volta che giocatore è, e l'applauso non è rivolto al gol, che se fosse stato eseguito da un Benzema probabilmente non ci sarebbe stato, ma a Ronaldo, che ha portato nello Stadium il sublime.



Eseguito in quel modo è assolutamente raro

Ho visto molti gol in rovesciata, generalmente la componente di cul0 è del 70-90%...qui siamo sul 20% massimo, va su con l'intento di fare quella roba lì, non è istinto, è proprio cercato..poi come impatta la palla..semplicemente perfetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Aprile 2018)

Volevo tenermi questo pensiero per il prossimo editoriale su YouTube ma lo scrivo cosi se avete risposte da darmi le includo nel video. 

Poche volte nella vita sono letteralmente saltato dal divano per un gol, l'ultima volta era stato per il gol di Kaka a Manchester che mi portò dopo il salto quasi alla commozione. 

Ieri dopo tanti anni sono letteralmente saltato sul divano ( facendo spaventare la donna  ) . Un gesto atletico unico, e credetemi fosso stati io allo Juventus stadium avrei fatto 3 minuti di applausi. 
Per chi dice" e ma anche altri hanno segnato di rovesciata " vero.. ma non cosi. Questo gesto è cercato, voluto e fatto con quell intenzione.


----------



## PoloNegativo (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eseguito in quel modo è assolutamente raro
> 
> Ho visto molti gol in rovesciata, generalmente la componente di cul0 è del 70-90%...qui siamo sul 20% massimo, va su con l'intento di fare quella roba lì, non è istinto, è proprio cercato..poi come impatta la palla..semplicemente perfetto


Ho già tenuto conto, nella mia personale valutazione, dell'esecuzione perfetta. Ma rimane pur sempre una rovesciata eseguita a distanza normale, cioè roba rara ma non rarissima, come lo è invece la rovesciata di Ibra eseguita ad una distanza molto maggiore, oppure come lo è un gol da centrocampo...
Capisco comunque che la cosa è soggettiva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Ho già tenuto conto, nella mia personale valutazione, dell'esecuzione perfetta. Ma rimane pur sempre una rovesciata eseguita a distanza normale, cioè roba rara ma non rarissima, come lo è invece la rovesciata di Ibra eseguita ad una distanza molto maggiore, oppure come lo è un gol da centrocampo...
> Capisco comunque che la cosa è soggettiva.



Esiste anche la bellezza del gesto

Quella di Ibra per esempio era molto scoordinata nell'esecuzione..con questa puoi farci un quadro


----------



## PoloNegativo (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esiste anche la bellezza del gesto
> 
> Quella di Ibra per esempio era molto scoordinata nell'esecuzione..con questa puoi farci un quadro


È vero. Ma nonostante ciò, non avrei dubbi nel preferire il gol di Ibra.


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Aprile 2018)

Gesto meraviglioso. Ronaldo ha ancora un fisico e una costanza notvoli.

Come talento puro Messi, Maradona, Best, Crujff, Zidane, Ronaldo il Fenomeno, Van Basten eccetera sono superiori. 

Se Ronaldo avesse avuto la vita sregolata o il fisco di alcuni di questi sopra sarebbe un giocatore forte e basta. 

Comunque, nell’era moderna, Messi è sopra tutti.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Aprile 2018)

qualcosa di straordinario.
un assoluto capolavoro di balistica, aerobica, atletismo e fisicità.

una cosa assurda, tra i calciatori in attività possono fare certe cose solo lui e Kalinic.


----------



## Lambro (4 Aprile 2018)

Gol perfetto, ecco IL gol perfetto.
La rovesciata è la Monalisa del calcio, è l'emblema del top del top, è la summa di tutta una carriera, è quel genio quell'arte quel "vale tutta una vita".
Fatta da un grande come CR7, in una partita del genere, in uno stadio del genere, con una coordinazione e una frustata alla palla eccezionali (lo ha detto anche barzagli a fine partita, mai sentita una rovesciata con un colpo di frusta cosi'), lo porta a mio avviso nell'olimpo assoluto dei calciatori più forti di sempre, nei primi 5.
Ora ha la firma assoluta, quel gol che lo caratterizzera' per sempre, come quello di Van Basten alla Russia, come quello di Diego all'Inghilterra, come Pelè all'Italia o Cruyff in spaccata aerea col Barcellona, come la rovesciata incredibile di Ronaldinho, come Puskas in quell'Ungheria atomica che umiliò i presuntuosi inglesi a wembley sotto una gragnuolata di gol.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> qualcosa di straordinario.
> un assoluto capolavoro di balistica, aerobica, atletismo e fisicità.
> 
> una cosa assurda, *tra i calciatori in attività possono fare certe cose solo lui e Kalinic*.



Concordo
Kalinic forse un filino sotto come atletismo puro, ma è più funzionale


----------

